

Ask HN: Does this service (for the paralyzed exist)? - hella

Imagine this: a mouth retainer with a touch screen built into it, that lets paralyzed individuals navigate/maneuver using their tongues.<p>Does this exist?
======
rst
A google search on 'ipad quadriplegic' turns up a bunch of posts on people
using a mouth-borne stylus ("mouthstick") to interact with a normal
touchscreen --- a similar idea, but the electronics stay dry. The obvious
problem either way, at least for the Apple devices, is that you'd need
alternatives to multitouch for some functions.

